# Attention Parrotheads



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

You will be able to listen live to this summer's Buffett tour:

http://www.prnewswire.com/cgi-bin/stories.pl?ACCT=104&STORY=/www/story/04-07-2006/0004336534&EDATE=


----------



## jfalkingham (Dec 6, 2005)

That's strange that they issued a press release. This was done last year on Margaritaville as well. Either way, I'm happy


----------

